# Se and Autism



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

hoopla said:


> She's more on the severe end of aspie, about borderline between AS and HFA (even though AS is no longer apart of the DSM, in favor of conflating all umbrella diagnoses under Autism Spectrum Disorder). I'm not sold she is an ISFP. I may change my conclusion as she ages; she is only 12.
> 
> How do her AS and ISFP traits collide? I don't know. I think the best thing to do is to view type and AS as separate entities. I believe the two can work together, but some traits are likely unique to her autism whereas others are unique to her personality (I do not agree with the autism advocacy movement that autism is a distinct personality and people are "autistic" not "people with autism". Autism doesn't make up the whole of whom someone is; if that were true then why have I seen so many diverse personalities within the autistic people I have known?).
> 
> Look up the symptoms. I can PM you some links if that would help. It may help you see where they're coming from. You can ask your psychologists why they concluded the possibility of you being on the spectrum as well, and they'll likely tell you.





Paradise Rain said:


> I for one, REALLY don't like my kids being called 'autistic'.
> 
> They have names, they are people.... autistic is not their name. They are my children, who happen to HAVE autism. They HAVE autism, AREN'T autism.
> 
> ...


The movement against person-first terminology is not telling you guys what to call your relatives, it is about the choice of the autistic person him/herself to claim as such, and for others to respect that that is the way they want to be referred. It is similar to the deaf community, in which person with deafness is not preferred. Well obviously they are not just their hearing impairment. Obviously they are people with full personalities and lives and...... why in the world would there be any doubt in that? But this terminology is more conducive to unity and creating such a community, and acknowledges that autism isn't just some evil thing we have in the side that's covering the real us, it is interwoven with the fabric of our minds. It is our unique operating system. It is part of our identity. Insisting on pushing person-first on us is disrespectful. But by all means call your kids what you want (assuming they haven't communicated against it).


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

ElectricSparkle said:


> The movement against person-first terminology is not telling you guys what to call your relatives, it is about the choice of the autistic person him/herself to claim as such, and for others to respect that that is the way they want to be referred. It is similar to the deaf community, in which person with deafness is not preferred. Well obviously they are not just their hearing impairment. Obviously they are people with full personalities and lives and...... why in the world would there be any doubt in that? But this terminology is more conducive to unity and creating such a community, and acknowledges that autism isn't just some evil thing we have in the side that's covering the real us, it is interwoven with the fabric of our minds. It is our unique operating system. It is part of our identity. Insisting on pushing person-first on us is disrespectful. But by all means call your kids what you want (assuming they haven't communicated against it).


Hi. Firstly I never said I was for this movement. I never knew there was such a thing. I thought it was interesting because I was just talking to my mom about this on the phone yesterday. My sister had referred to her niece and nephew (my kids) as her "autistic niece and nephew". It bothered me. I would have preferred her to say, "my niece and nephew, who have autism". Honestly, it may be different for someone who indeed has the autism, than through a parents' eyes. So please understand that before you think I am pushing something on them. I am not part of any movement. And I was saying I personally don't appreciate it. I have never corrected anyone either. That's silly. Also if either one of my kids said they were fine with it, I would be too.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Paradise Rain said:


> Hi. Firstly I never said I was for this movement. I never knew there was such a thing. I thought it was interesting because I was just talking to my mom about this on the phone yesterday. My sister had referred to her niece and nephew (my kids) as her "autistic niece and nephew". It bothered me. I would have preferred her to say, "my niece and nephew, who have autism". Honestly, it may be different for someone who indeed has the autism, than through a parents' eyes. So please understand that before you think I am pushing something on them. I am not part of any movement. And I was saying I personally don't appreciate it. I have never corrected anyone either. That's silly. Also if either one of my kids said they were fine with it, I would be too.


I am hoping to make more people aware that this is a thing. And that it isn't defining people by their disability. It sounds like in the context here the sister maybe was defining the kids by their disability. Like it would annoy the heck out of me if people always thought of me as their token autistic friend. Like I'm not cool enough without it to be their friend? That does suck and I am sorry.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

ElectricSparkle said:


> I am hoping to make more people aware that this is a thing. And that it isn't defining people by their disability. It sounds like in the context here the sister maybe was defining the kids by their disability. Like it would annoy the heck out of me if people always thought of me as their token autistic friend. Like I'm not cool enough without it to be their friend? That does suck and I am sorry.


Thank you.


----------

